# [E4GT]:[ROM] .: |What is your setup?| :.



## Gman

*What Type of ROM are you running*​
*What is your ROM based on*

TouchWiz1145.83%AOSP - CM1145.83%AOSP - MIUI28.33%


----------



## Gman

Just Like the title states, what are you running. Figured keep it down and dirty with ROM, RC/KR - recovery/kernel and theme if applied which one. There is also a poll for AOSP and Touchwiz, let's see what you got!

*ROM: * Calk's 2.8.1 bare
*RC/KR:* Rogue/EL29	
*THEME:* ICS/ISC Twist/ICS Domination personal KANG!!


----------



## Spitefulrain

CM7 RC5
CWM5/EL29 
Minimal Magic Theme


----------



## ramiagonistes

Calkulin's latest...the only ROM that I feel has everything working. BUT it is TW....so bleh. Waiting for Bubby's masterpiece to be complete.


----------



## th3taman

CM7 Alpha 5
CWM/EL26
Ice Cream Sandwich CM7 theme by Sonny Sekhon.

Used Calkulin's a lot but missed CM7. Hoping for more goodies from bubby soon!

Sent from my ET4G using the RootzWiki app


----------



## cordell

CM7 Alpha5
Baked-in-Kernel/EL29 Modem
Theme a MattedBlues apk I ran through the UOT Kitchen to make it better
No Overclock or Undervolt
SD Read Ahead 4096
LCD Density 220
Schedulre NOOP
PRL 11115 w/Roam Control #FTW
Go LauncherEX w/ICS Theme-5X5 Grids in both Home screens and APP Drawer
WiFi Scan set to 300 seconds
AutoKiller set to Aggressive

I know I gave a little more than requested, lol. Im sure I left a few things out too!


----------



## th3taman

cordell said:


> CM7 Alpha5
> Baked-in-Kernel/EL29 Modem
> Theme a MattedBlues apk I ran through the UOT Kitchen to make it better
> No Overclock or Undervolt
> SD Read Ahead 4096
> LCD Density 220
> Schedulre NOOP
> PRL 11115 w/Roam Control #FTW
> Go LauncherEX w/ICS Theme-5X5 Grids in both Home screens and APP Drawer
> WiFi Scan set to 300 seconds
> AutoKiller set to Aggressive
> 
> I know I gave a little more than requested, lol. Im sure I left a few things out too!


cordell, interested in a couple of things if you don't mind sharing your details..

*PRL 11115 w/Roam Control*....what was the speed improvements for you over your old Sprint PRL? I saw a thread on XDA on this....was debating on switching.
*WiFi Scan set to 300 seconds*...what's this do for battery life and how do you do it? I use Wifi a lot at home and work, does this cause you to lose Wifi any?


----------



## Gman

1. It almost tripled my speeds 
2. It increases the time between searching for a wifi signal if none found.

Sorry for answering for you cordell haha


thetaman said:


> cordell, interested in a couple of things if you don't mind sharing your details..
> 
> *PRL 11115 w/Roam Control*....what was the speed improvements for you over your old Sprint PRL? I saw a thread on XDA on this....was debating on switching.
> *WiFi Scan set to 300 seconds*...what's this do for battery life and how do you do it? I use Wifi a lot at home and work, does this cause you to lose Wifi any?


----------



## th3taman

Gman said:


> 1. It almost tripled my speeds
> 2. It increases the time between searching for a wifi signal if none found.
> 
> Sorry for answering for you cordell haha


Thanks Gman. May have to try the PRL thing.

Sent from my ET4G using the RootzWiki app


----------



## awedel

CWM
Leankernel
SuperClean 3
V6 Supercharger
EH03 Radio
Custom boot animation by me.

Sent from my Modded, Overclocked, and Customized Fascinate using RootzWiki.


----------



## mudferret

(GT-I9100)
CM9 Experimental - 01182012
Replaced LP2 kernel with KP9 kernel for stable data connection
Stock AOSP ICS themeing + a % battery + CM Settings app
Switch between Trebuchet and Nova Launchers


----------



## JayWill72

UnNamed v2.0.1
RC: Rogue
Kernel: EL26
Modem: EL26
Theme: Personal tweaks since there's no official theme support

Unfortunately the dev is no longer supporting it, but man he put together a fast and stable ROM. Literally no bugs whatsoever. Thankfully some dedicated users have been keeping it alive with theme and other tweaks. I'll probably run it until CM9 moves into deep alpha status. I'm also still running the EL26 modem because I had better results with it than EL29.


----------



## Gman

Surprise to not see any CM9 posts with the new build


----------



## JayWill72

Gman said:


> Surprise to not see any CM9 posts with the new build


Well, nothing is really working on it yet. I'd imagine the people who have flashed it giggled at seeing ICS on their phone then restored their backed up ROM of choice so they can actually use it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

